# Dryer vent.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Use galvinized stove pipe instead with foil tape on the joints, not screws.
If it's in a cold attic make sure to wrap it in insulation.


----------



## 1954 remodel (May 10, 2012)

It's running Under floor in crawl space to outside wall Will PVC not handle the heat? Removed slinky like plastic hose. It sagged and was full of lint in the low hanging spots.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

PVC will take the heat until there's a lint fire, then it melts and gives off toxic fumes.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Appliance forum.


----------



## lewisthepilgrim (Dec 8, 2011)

I've honestly never seen a PVP vent hose.... probably for a reason. Creative idea though !

Use the Galvy solid vent 4''. It comes in sheets and you fold it to lock in place. BEST stuff IMO.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Metal smooth wall pipe only, as per Code: http://www.codecheck.com/cc/ccimages/PDFs/CC6th_Sample.pdf
http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer%20Vent%20Requirements.pdf

Use a Type "A" termination hood for 50% more air-flow than "B": http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml
Flex pipe (transition duct) is not allowed to be concealed (or under house), max. 8' and not thin-wall.

Gary


----------

